
Advanced Python Features - federicoponzi
https://tech.io/playgrounds/500/advanced-python-features
======
eindiran
Home-brewed context managers are new to me: I had only encountered using them
in the standard "with open(...) as f:" case. Can someone who has used them
before point out a use case for writing your own?

------
reacharavindh
I get a text blank page when trying to read on the phone.

